# Is this Fi?



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

hornet said:


> Fe seek and impose unity, Fi seek and impose seperateness.
> There is no easy solution to this, one sides victory is the others defeat.


This sums it all up in a nutshell.


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

I think it is impossible to tell given information provided. Fe-users do judge symbolic expressions concerning togetherness but Fi-users can be sensitive to anything resembling rejection including a stranger not sitting next to them.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Irondust said:


> I think it is impossible to tell given information provided. Fe-users do judge symbolic expressions concerning togetherness but Fi-users can be sensitive to anything resembling rejection including a stranger not sitting next to them.


I agree that people with high Fi can be sensitive to such.
But it isn't the work of Fi in my opinion, but shadow Fe.
To react in such a way to the object leaving, there must be an objective attachment.
Fi by definition want nothing to do with the external feeling object.
People high in Fi can often feel guilt over their wanting others to comply to their external attachments.

Socionics Types: ESI-ISFj


> ESIs may sometimes be concerned with mantaining a positive emotional environment, sustaining a group mood, having fun and joking, etc. -- but usually do not focus towards this end as much as they do towards the internal experience of their emotions, and they usually see no point in maintaining a group atmosphere *if they do not already have a positive attitude towards the people involved;* they may simply be inclined to walk away and not participate in an atmosphere generated by individuals they dislike, which may be seen by others as judgmental and spoiling the mood.


You can't feel rejected if you havn't moved your emotions externally towards the object to feel rejected by.

As for the OP in this thread we don't know for sure if he is a predominant Fe type.
But what is described is Fe nontheless, even if it manifest out of the shadow.


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

Fi is concerned with one's own emotions and values. I think, given Occam's Razor, being more alarmed by someone seemingly rejecting you than you are concerned about how the other person is feeling is Fi rather than Fe. Just because something external stirred an emotion in a person doesn't necessarily mean it's Fe.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Irondust said:


> Fi is concerned with one's own emotions and values. I think, given Occam's Razor, being more alarmed by someone seemingly rejecting you than you are concerned about how the other person is feeling is Fi rather than Fe. Just because something external stirred an emotion in a person doesn't necessarily mean it's Fe.


Yeah it is kinda hard defining what exactly is related to Fe and not.
I was a bit imprecise here conflating and stuff... :frustrating:

*The object of attachment is the feeling atmosphere.*
So if you have managed to attach to that, any negative disruption of it will be considered as a rejection.

If you attach to a Te, Se or Ne object with Fi it is not from Fe.
So question is what the OP focused on.



> I guess I would feel sorry, because I get offended when people do it so I wouldn't want to offend someone else. I probably wouldn't consider the possibility that the other person doesn't even care.


My best clue for Fe is this though. There is a real concern over others feelings.
Question is the motive, is it to preserve the feeling object or is it more a Te tit for tat.
We can't really be sure either way without more feedback. @Moonfly what do you think?


----------



## Hanaseru (May 29, 2013)

I'm not an Fe dom (but it's pretty high up in my function order), but I would feel exactly that reaction if somebody had done that to me.

I'm not sure if that helps you though.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Hanaseru said:


> I'm not an Fe dom (but it's pretty high up in my function order), but I would feel exactly that reaction if somebody had done that to me.
> 
> I'm not sure if that helps you though.


What would make you feel that way?
What is at stake for you?


----------



## Moonfly (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't have a deep understanding of the functions and I find most of the descriptions on the internet really confusing, so it's hard for me to say. I thought it was Fi because I was more concerned with how her action affected me and not with how she was feeling about sitting next to me, but if two INFJs who have aux Fe (if I am not mistaken) said they would have felt the same way I did then there is a big chance it was Fe, right?


----------



## Hanaseru (May 29, 2013)

hornet said:


> What would make you feel that way?
> What is at stake for you?


To be honest, I really don't know.

I just know that I would feel that way. 

Sorry if that doesn't answer your question >:


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Moonfly said:


> I don't have a deep understanding of the functions and I find most of the descriptions on the internet really confusing, so it's hard for me to say. I thought it was Fi because I was more concerned with how her action affected me and not with how she was feeling about sitting next to me, but if two INFJs who have aux Fe (if I am not mistaken) said they would have felt the same way I did then there is a big chance it was Fe, right?


That is a weak argument for having Fe in a concious way.

Yes lets talk about how the action affected you. 
Why was it important to you that she stayed?
You used terms like impolite or uncultured.
What do these terms mean to you?

To be honest, I think you are better off answering a questionaire in the type me thread and starting from that end.
Many people in this sub-forum are knowledgable, but they are more conserned with debating the merits
of this arcane knowledge and any progress on determining anyones type will be accidental.

Descriptions on the net are often twisted to the unrecognizable.
They only make sense if you know the basics, unfortunately the basics are hard.
Classics in the History of Psychology -- Jung (1921/1923) Chapter 10



Hanaseru said:


> To be honest, I really don't know.
> 
> I just know that I would feel that way.
> 
> Sorry if that doesn't answer your question >:


Well then there will be no progress.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm A Fe user and when that happens to me I feel offended, if I actually know the person in the first place. Otherwise not because I prefer to sit alone by myself. I too move away from strangers all the time. I don't like sitting next to people I don't know. Actually, I feel awkward not sitting alone when another seat comes free because I feel I'm invading personal space.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Hanaseru said:


> I'm not an Fe dom (but it's pretty high up in my function order), but I would feel exactly that reaction if somebody had done that to me.
> 
> I'm not sure if that helps you though.


I personally wouldn't care, unless I had been conversing with them or if I thought that the reason that they changed seats, was because I did something to offend them.

I hate public transportation and I prefer to sit alone - especially if I have a lot of bags; so I would welcome the added space.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I do that.
Not because the other person bothers me though. I just like sitting alone, next to a window. I do think that the other person might feel offended, but honestly, that's their problem.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

Could be Fi, could be Fe.
The thing is -- and this is what throws a lot of people off about things related to the judging functions -- Fi/Fe are _not_ defined by whether you care about social appropriateness or whether you're offending other people. It's more about the root feelings of things like that.
Fe values usually, at the root, come back to being about the group or about others in a broad sense. Fi values come back to the person themselves.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

Amenamy said:


> Could be Fi, could be Fe.
> The thing is -- and this is what throws a lot of people off about things related to the judging functions -- Fi/Fe are _not_ defined by whether you care about social appropriateness or whether you're offending other people. It's more about the root feelings of things like that.
> Fe values usually, at the root, come back to being about the group or about others in a broad sense. Fi values come back to the person themselves.


I like to describe the difference as to what makes you feel guilty or compromised. 

For instance, in a situation when you must compromise, do you feel more guilty sacrificing the whole for yourself (Fe), or sacrificing your values for the sake of the whole (Fi). Problem is, this particular situation doesn't fit so well into that scenario.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok look, even ESFPs have the straight face. My mommy has it. My high school bf has it. My other ESFP has it...despite their charm and humor, they have this straight face...my ESFJ friend told me she thought I have the best poker face, that I would make a great con artist. She, like all ESFJs , is continually expressive, probably even in her sleep.

Stop taking it personally if someone does not feel like talking or wants to re center. Yes that is Fi. The calm that hides the storm.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

ephemereality said:


> I'm more inclined to think you're some kind of Fe type, because you judged the ethical outcome based on her actions and derived whether it was an appropriate or inappropriate action to take.


Oh ok of course she is Fe. What kind of Fi person is offended bc a stranger on the bus moves.

To me it's almost comical, but I have had Fe types offer me free snacks at the bus stop, so I never fail to be amazed at their capacity for being social.


----------



## Katy Linsao (Nov 28, 2012)

I agree that it sounds like Fe. However, I'm a dominant Fi user, and I understand feeling slightly hurt like that, even when I know that there was no personal offense intended. I associate that, at least in part, with the fact that I'm a type 4, though. On days when I'm feeling particularly fourish and moody and angsty, I interpret everything as "Nobody cares about me." I know it's bull, but I'm incredibly stubborn, so once I'm in the mindset that I'm a misunderstood loner, I'll keep telling myself that. We Fours actually enjoy believing that, I think.


----------

